# 18'-6" Flounder Boat Build



## Poormans Boatright (Apr 17, 2015)

I had a guy from Rock Port, Texas give me a call inquiring about a flounder conversion on his 18'-6" Weld Craft. I was like Rock Port? That's at least 2.5 hrs from me? Thought I'd never hear from him again. Well guess what he showed up, we discussed what he wanted, he is wanting a front rail job and a back rail support for a Honda prop driven motor. Here is a few pics of the boat. I will get started on Monday and update the progress.


----------



## CMOS (Apr 17, 2015)

Very interesting. My boss wants to build a Flounder boat . . .


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Apr 21, 2015)

Got started on the front rail, made a few bends then had to go cut grass, seems I spend 1/2 my life on a mower. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 21, 2015)

You really do amazing work with a bender and a welder man.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanx Gators I appreciate the compliment.

I had to take a day off from the flounder rig, Had a guy come in saying he wanted a grab rail for his sons tiller handle skiff, while it is not a aluminum boat, I thought I'd share what we built. Maybe someone could get an idea for his jon.


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sick, I had a question for you, I'd like to make some custom pods for my jon boat at some point (as it's curved not a tracker style. Do you know any welders in Florida that do quality work? I've had some stuff welded locally and I have to say the welders I've dealt with lack the skillset you've shown.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 25, 2015)

Gators5220 said:


> Sick, I had a question for you, I'd like to make some custom pods for my jon boat at some point (as it's curved not a tracker style. Do you know any welders in Florida that do quality work? I've had some stuff welded locally and I have to say the welders I've dealt with lack the skillset you've shown.


Boyd's Welding fabbed mine off a schematic I drew up and were a perfect fit.
https://www.boydwelding.com/products/small-float-pods


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Apr 26, 2015)

Gators, no I don't know any fabricators in Florida, The ones Smack had built look nice. Smack how much did they charge for em with shipping? I'm curious.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 26, 2015)

Great work again.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 26, 2015)

Gators5220 - *Florida Metal Craft* in Winter Garden has been in business for over 75 years.
They are a pillar of the community and do a majority of the local work as well as Disney
and ship world wide.
https://www.floridametalcraft.com/index.html

You can contact them directly or send me a drawing and I will drop by their shop
and explain to them what you are looking for.

Johnny


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'll look em up.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Apr 27, 2015)

I was wrong on the boat brand it is a Alumacraft not Weld craft.
Got the front rails finished today, waiting on him to bring the led lights so I can mount them on. Here is updated pics.


----------



## Wampuscat (Apr 27, 2015)

Sweet build!!!!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 28, 2015)

Poormans Boatright said:


> Gators, no I don't know any fabricators in Florida, The ones Smack had built look nice. Smack how much did they charge for em with shipping? I'm curious.


Sorry it took so long to respond.
$460 from Florida to my door in Texas. No one around here could touch that and especially not this quality. They look good installed. I wish I would have welded on trim tab brackets but these worked fine.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanx, wampus.

Smack, $460 is a good deal, they look nice.

Here are a few more pics of the front. I'm starting on the back air motor stand now.


----------



## frydaddy (Apr 30, 2015)

what kind of deck surface is that. it looks like epoxied aquarium rocks?


----------



## Poormans Boatright (May 1, 2015)

https://safe-floor.com/

frydaddy here is a link to safefloor


----------



## Poormans Boatright (May 4, 2015)

got a good start on the back air motor stand today, here are the updated pics.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (May 5, 2015)

Got the top mid rail in and cut Steve loose to weld it out, still got to get the plate on the top hoop then go back to the front to make tabs for the led lights.


----------



## earl60446 (May 5, 2015)

I am from Illinois...

Please explain "air motor"

Tim


----------



## Poormans Boatright (May 5, 2015)

Tim, here in the south guys install "air motors" on their boats to maneuver over very shallow water usually gigging for flounder. An air motor is usually a small h.p. gas motor like a briggs or a honda, with a side shaft output. Often used on pressure washers, generators etc. We place these motors on the top of the platform such as the one I'm currently building with a swiveling type of mount and install a propeller on them, the props can be wood or composite material, they can be 2, 3 and sometimes a 4 blade props, depending on the size of the boat. Sizes can range also but most are around 36" in diameter. The swiveling device allows the operator to steer the boat from the front via a cable. Some guys use stick steering to push and pull the cable, others use a helm to steer. There is also a cable for the throttle. Does this help to explain?


----------



## re-rig (May 5, 2015)

You gig at night with lights that are mounted on the front rails (pictures to come) that shine down in the water, cruse around looking for flounder. It's amazing out on the water at night. The best thing is you don't get sunburned. And buy the way you guys are doing a fantastic job on my flounder boat. Keep up the good work, more bud light on the way.


----------



## bobberboy (May 6, 2015)

Very cool stuff.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (May 6, 2015)

All the bowfishing rigs use the same fan motor setup, but with no, or at least a lower rail around the deck.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (May 6, 2015)

Guys welcome one of the newest members to Tin Boats, user name re-rig, this is the owner of this rig, his name is Ron. He must be keeping tabs on me..................

bobberboy, thanx

Lowe2070, yes you exactly right, thanx for the pic to clarify

ok, here is what i got done today, I needed the 3/8" plate for the air motor hoop, as I don't normally keep 3/8" plate around, a friend of mine hooked me up with a nice piece he got from a local fab shop. I got it cut with the plasma and ready to weld tomorrow. We got all the tabs fabbed and welded on the front rail for the led lights to install. I had to mount the tabs at a 60 degree angle to allow the lights to rotate at a angle suitable for this boat, meaning the lights came with rotating brackets, but at 90 degrees the lights would not tilt down low enough for their purpose. At a 60 degree angle on the bracket it gives the owner more adjustment on the lights beam, if this makes sense. Also we mounted 2 tabs for running lights for night cruising. Check it out.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (May 14, 2015)

I got finished with Ron's boat last week, been slow about updating the progress, sorry. I got the 3/8" plate welded in and added a couple of drink holders also. Ron is going to install the air motor and cables and controls himself, hopefully he will keep us updated on this build.


----------



## sonny.barile (May 14, 2015)

Man! You do some nice work.


----------



## Zum (May 15, 2015)

Nice work for sure...those are some heavy duty cup holders


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 17, 2015)

What color are those led light bars?


----------



## Poormans Boatright (May 17, 2015)

Thanx, Sonny and Zum

Smack, do you mean the light beam? they are white or clear, regular light beam not tinted.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 17, 2015)

Poormans Boatright said:


> Thanx, Sonny and Zum
> 
> Smack, do you mean the light beam? they are white or clear, regular light beam not tinted.


If they are cool white he will hate them. Warm white or green are best for gigging lights.


----------



## Gators5220 (May 17, 2015)

Dude sick boat, personally when I gig at night I like to wade, but sick work none the less.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (May 19, 2015)

Smack, I believe you can install filters on these lights to change colors.

Thanx, Gators


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 28, 2015)

Poormans Boatright said:


> Smack, I believe you can install filters on these lights to change colors.
> 
> Thanx, Gators


10-4, just throwing that out there, I do a lot of LED light gigging and designed some Oznium lights just for underwater use.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Sep 16, 2015)

Ron sent me a pic of the completed boat, here it is. He said he stabbed 4 flounders his first night out.


----------

